# Dynavin OEM-Styled DoubleDin



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

http://www.dynavin.com/products/product_dnv_a3.php

This looks really cool, i read a lot of reviews and overall consensus is that its really good for the price.
Anyone actually got one yet?

Thinking about replacing my pioneer D3 with it


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

damn HELLZA options. even internet!!!


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks very similar to these eBay head units. I'm strongly considering getting one to replace my concert II, at least as a holdover until I can swing a rns-e into my budget

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...8443830QQptZCarQ5fAudioQ5fVideo#ht_9933wt_975


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

jakjak9210 said:


> Looks very similar to these eBay head units. I'm strongly considering getting one to replace my concert II, at least as a holdover until I can swing a rns-e into my budget
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...8443830QQptZCarQ5fAudioQ5fVideo#ht_9933wt_975


http://www.audipt.com/f73/[thread-oficial]-radios-oem-look-audi-dynavin-dvn-a3-a4-82381/


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

http://www.ozaudi.com/forums/showthread.php/30183-Dynavin-DVN-A3-DVD-Sat-Nav-system-Review
Dynavin DVN-A3 DVD/Sat Nav system Review
Ok guys, I know that there are a few people out there waiting on this so here we go. I also want to say that I am in no way shape or form affiliated with Dynavin nor do I work for them. I felt obliged to write this as I was looking for something like this when I went to buy. I ended up biting the bullet and giving it a try.

Link to Dynavin website for more detail

I recently purchased the DVN-A3 DVD/Sat Nav unit from Dynavin for my 2007 A3. This is a complete replacement to the factory CD player and an alternative to the RNS-E. This cost me around $700 delivered with DVB-T encoder. Ordered unit on a Sunday, paid through paypal and received unit (to my surprise) the following Thursday.

Features;
CD/DVD player
Sat Nav (utilises whatever software you want, I currently use IGO 
Bluetooth (Includes making and receiving phone calls as well as A2DP)
Radio (AM and FM)
Micro SD card reader
Mini USB Connection
HD-TV (I have not yet tested this, currently extending cable to fit into boot)
Rear View camera (I have not yet tested this)
IPOD connectivity
3G modem Internet connectivity (I have not yet tested this, Only a Dynavin coded 3G modem will work)

Out of the Box.
Item arrived and everything needed to install was included, Head unit removal tools, two types of radio antenna connectors, Ext Microphone and GPS etc
One thing I wasnt happy with was the crappy instruction manual. Yes it was barely enough to be able to install, but not much else.

Installation.
Simple Plug'n'Play... well almost
* I fitted the Ipod cable into the Glove box (minor drilling of the glovebox required to fit cable)
* External Microphone was fitted under dash and up through 'A' pillar and mounted via suction cap provided to the top right of the windscreen.
* GPS was installed under glove box to a metal bar at the base of the left hand side 'A' pillar. Haven't had any issues with reception. 
* Points to note with the install - Because there are so many cables and connection boxes behind head unit, there is not much room to play with. All cables needed to be tucked down below climate control unit.
* Because my car had CANBUS, the CANBUS system was looking for the radio in order to power it down. The DVN-A3 is able to receive this signal but unable to transmit back. This drained my battery over a couple of days. The fix was easy, VAGCOM cable and VCDS and disable the CANBUS to the radio. Fixed.

Functionality
* Radio - Easy to use, Very slight hiss which I only notice when car is turned on and the radio starts up. AM and FM work without problem.
* CD/DVD - Again Easy to use and excellent sound quality, on par with original factory head unit. DVD quality is also good with a 800 X 480 7" screen.
* SAT NAV - I prefer this over my Garmin Nuvi! I know I am referring to the software more than the unit itself but I am wrapped with the IGO 8. You are able to have Radio/CD/DVD/Ipod playing in back ground whilst Navigation is going. Only thing that annoys me is that When the navigation tells you where to go it mutes the music and doesn't recommence for about 3 or so seconds. I know this is able to be changed by altering the software.
* Ipod - No problems here, Slight background hissing noise but I only notice it on power up. If I am being very picky, I would have to say quality is not quite as crisp as CD. Menu is OK, you can choose Artist, Album, Playlist etc. The names come up but only the first 25 or so characters.
* Bluetooth - Brilliant, I love it. There is a slight hissing noise when talking on the phone but nothing that I am worried about. The A2DP (Playing songs from phone through the head unit) Also works a treat. Audio quality isn't the same as CD but you forget about it pretty quickly. I have made several calls and also received calls without drama. Phone (HTC Desire) and head unit do not automatically pair unless you make or receive a call then they connect. In other words, when you need it, it will automatically pair, or you could pair every time you enter car with the touch of one button. 
* Micro SD - This is used for my navigation software so I do not remove this.
* mini USB - I have tested this and works, no problems. I don't use this though. I hate the look of a cord hanging out of the front of the unit.
* Rear view camera - In the process of purchasing. Not tested. 
* HD-TV - I have this but am in the process of extending the cable. This has not been tested.

PROs;
* Cheap, Has great functionality that you would have to pay thousands for and it works.
* Easy to install, no soldering, no cutting wires, all simple plug'n'play.
* Tools to remove head unit are included in kit.
* OEM look, including red menu's to match lights at night.
* Unit dims when headlights are on so it doesn't blind you at night.
* All steering wheel controls work (The forward and back are reversed on the left hand controls, I actually prefer it this way).

Cons;
* Apart from CD/DVD, the sound quality is slightly lower than stock Symphony unit.
* I have heard reports that the unit can be a pain to get out due to the quality of the clips (this is not from experience but I have read about it on this forum)
* Because the unit is unable to send data on the CANBUS system, you will lose DIS (the music information on your dash).
* In the middle of the day when the sun shines directly on the screen it can be hard to see. This would only really affect you if you are watching a movie, It is bearable when using Sat Nav.
* If anything goes wrong, There is no warranty places in Aus and unit will have to be sent to China. Fingers crossed.

Overall
I am very happy with this unit and would recommend it to any one looking for an alternative to the RNS-E. For a fraction of the price you get a lot more functionality and OEM look. Everything so far works as it should and install was a breeze.

Guys that is about all I can think of at the moment. If you have any more questions about the unit let me know and I will do my best to answer them.

Pictures to follow...

Cheers


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Heres a really comprehensive review on the system for an E46

http://www.e46fanatics.com/forum/showthread.php?t=793437


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Brand new RNSE through BKS is 2850 Euro...............:screwy:.........:what:

All of the double din conversion parts will run about 125 euro through BKS as well.

So this option is much more appealing. People actually buy and install these units, as opposed to the crummy ebay ones.


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

It runs windows CE too, lots of themes and many different options for media software and navigation stuff, the more I research this thing the more I want it


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Only interested if it has that oe gui look. eBay ones don't no?


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

yea... this was the company i was talking/asking about from that other post a couple months ago regarding these oem "look" units.. definitely this brand is the more established ones, and perhaps to the one to get since its been out for awhile now. $700 is still pretty steep.. could use a $100 discount.. however... since it has customer support with firmware and such.. its good to go.. i'd give up my f90bt for it..


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Buddy got one (Dynavin) just a couple of weeks ago for his Merc C230 to replace the sh!tty stock HU. It's definitely functionally better in all ways and did some things that I was pretty impressed with:

* Bluetooth capable of taking video/audio from an iPhone and wirelessly directing it through the unit itself
* Customizable skins so you can make it look as stock/OEM or custom as you want
* Loads of options for inputs (USB, iPhone connector, Bluetooth, SD slots, external storage, etc)
* Fit and finish is on par w/OEM and didn't look out of place at all (until you turned it on)

The only thing that would be a showstopper is the amount of time you would have to waste customizing the UI and features of Windows CE to get it working just the way you want. There were also glitches to some of the software that was installed on it (ie. touchscreen functions that didn't do anything until you went back in the menu a couple of times, etc). 

The iGo navigation isn't bad but would rather see the TomTom software instead of that.

All in all, without shelling out $$$ for a (new) RNS-E unit, this is a good option!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

jakjak9210 said:


> It runs windows CE too, lots of themes and many different options for media software and navigation stuff, the more I research this thing the more I want it


same here... the ability to customize everything how i want it... :drool:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

I thought these things has the nav software on the SD card, and would take forever to load at the time you need to use it, as opposed to the OEM one where it would start loading as soon as you unlock the door with the remote.

Also, wasn't there a reviewer in Australia that wasn't satisfied with it, but when trying to remove it, got stuck, so he basically had to destroy it to take it out.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Brand new RNSE through BKS is 2850 Euro...............:screwy:.........:what:
> 
> All of the double din conversion parts will run about 125 euro through BKS as well.
> 
> So this option is much more appealing. People actually buy and install these units, as opposed to the crummy ebay ones.


Wow, that is crazy expensive. You can get a brand new 2010+ upgraded RNS-E unit through one of the guys on www.audiforum.us, complete with wiring adapter, GPS antenna, etc. for $2200 US shipped.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

rawaudi said:


> Brand new RNSE through BKS is 2850 Euro...............:screwy:.........:what:
> 
> All of the double din conversion parts will run about 125 euro through BKS as well.
> 
> So this option is much more appealing. People actually buy and install these units, as opposed to the crummy ebay ones.


Don't you need to STILL do the double-DIN conversion with this kit also?

As regards RNS prices, I paid a little over $600 for my RNS-E, but then I was lucky...

I do see them selling for less than $700 though, and they are fully canbus compatible, which the Dynavin isn't. This means that the Dynavin for example can't show turn-by-turn directions in the cluster like the RNS-E can, and if people go crazy about the lack of DIS track name on ipods on the OLD head units, I can't see how they might be likely to love a complete lack of ANY DIS information from not only ipod but also radio, CD, etc.

Is Satellite radio possible with this? -I don't care for Satellite myself, but I know others have it. It won't show in the DIS even if it does.

Also, if the sound quality isn't even a match for the concert head unit, that's another significant strike against it.

On balance, I'd estimate that if this thing was priced sub-$500, it'd be a better price point, but paying $700+ doesn't seem like a particularly great deal to me.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> Don't you need to STILL do the double-DIN conversion with this kit also?
> 
> As regards RNS prices, I paid a little over $600 for my RNS-E, but then I was lucky...
> 
> ...


Agreed. For $700 I would just buy one of the refurbished RNS-E units on eBay.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

VWAddict said:


> Don't you need to STILL do the double-DIN conversion with this kit also?
> 
> As regards RNS prices, I paid a little over $600 for my RNS-E, but then I was lucky...
> 
> ...


You sir are wise beyond your years


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

VWAddict said:


> I do see them selling for less than $700 though, and they are fully canbus compatible, which the Dynavin isn't. This means that the Dynavin for example can't show turn-by-turn directions in the cluster like the RNS-E can, and if people go crazy about the lack of DIS track name on ipods on the OLD head units, I can't see how they might be likely to love a complete lack of ANY DIS information from not only ipod but also radio, CD, etc.
> 
> Also, if the sound quality isn't even a match for the concert head unit, that's another significant strike against it.


One could get full ipod connection with one of the aftermarket ipod units, which basically connects as a CD changer, but does offers tons of options thru the DIS. It is basically bypasses the CD changer control and talks directly to the CANBUS and have steering wheel control/stalk to do all the functionality. It only uses the CD changer to output the sound.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

LWNY said:


> One could get full ipod connection with one of the aftermarket ipod units, which basically connects as a CD changer, but does offers tons of options thru the DIS. It is basically bypasses the CD changer control and talks directly to the CANBUS and have steering wheel control/stalk to do all the functionality. It only uses the CD changer to output the sound.


Anybody actually DONE this? -What address would it take on the can bus? I'd have thought that you could connect EITHER the Dynavin OR such an iPod solution, but not both? -In which case you could either have ipod control or volume/station control, but not both.

Unless I'm missing something... (which DOES happen a lot more often these days!) :laugh:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

VWAddict said:


> Anybody actually DONE this? -What address would it take on the can bus? I'd have thought that you could connect EITHER the Dynavin OR such an iPod solution, but not both? -In which case you could either have ipod control or volume/station control, but not both.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something... (which DOES happen a lot more often these days!) :laugh:


Here is a demo of what I saw. Usually with the CD changer input, all one will see is CD # and track #, but this one displays song/album/artist/rating/genre/playlist... along with various nested menus.

http://enfigcarstereo.com/DENSION_GW33AC1.html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/DENSION_GW16AC2.html

It might go through the Satellite input instead of CD changer.


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

I believe I read somewhere they are working on a model that will run Android. Would love to have the free Android Google maps.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

LWNY said:


> Here is a demo of what I saw. Usually with the CD changer input, all one will see is CD # and track #, but this one displays song/album/artist/rating/genre/playlist... along with various nested menus.
> 
> http://enfigcarstereo.com/DENSION_GW33AC1.html
> http://enfigcarstereo.com/DENSION_GW16AC2.html
> ...


Right... but that WON'T go to the DIS with the Dynavin, because the Dynavin can't relay it to the DIS.


----------



## essentialstephen (Sep 22, 2011)

*Do not buy dynavin*

Do not consider buying any Dynavin products - I bought one for my new Audi A3 and have nothing but problems. The quality is poor - you get feedback in the stereo, the bluetooth is weak at best. And when it comes to service, I have had a terrible repair service experience with Dynavin. After shipping the product to them and having it installed and reinstalled a few times it is in worse condition after they supposedly repaired it. Head office refuses to honour any warranty and are completely unhelpful. It has been a waste of money and an absolutely terrible product.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

essentialstephen said:


> Do not consider buying any Dynavin products - I bought one for my new Audi A3 and have nothing but problems. The quality is poor - you get feedback in the stereo, the bluetooth is weak at best. And when it comes to service, I have had a terrible repair service experience with Dynavin. After shipping the product to them and having it installed and reinstalled a few times it is in worse condition after they supposedly repaired it. Head office refuses to honour any warranty and are completely unhelpful. It has been a waste of money and an absolutely terrible product.


But as long as you got a unit that other people thinks is a OEM nav, that's all that counts, even if it doesn't work. Its like getting RS4 reps.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

LWNY said:


> But as long as you got a unit that other people thinks is a OEM nav, that's all that counts, even if it doesn't work. Its like getting RS4 reps.


lol :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

This thread is a roller coaster. I was at first like, wtf is Dynavin? Then, I was all "OMG DO WANT". Now I feel like I hired a hooker; I'm left feeling disgusted and lonely.

I guess I'm back on track for RNS-e? :screwy:


----------

